# Making a aluminum Rollfast nut



## John (Aug 19, 2014)

Mine were missing


----------



## catfish (Aug 19, 2014)

Another great item! John - you rock!


----------



## spoker (Aug 19, 2014)

somtimes you feel like a nut-sometimes you dont LOL


----------



## old hotrod (Aug 19, 2014)

Once again...more parts that I find a genuine need for...amaxing job again John


----------



## John (Sep 5, 2014)

*Light and reflector bracket*

Light and reflector bracket to go with the nuts








Original


----------

